# My keyboard doesn't have a mod wheel



## mcpepe (Aug 1, 2019)

I just bought Cinematic Studio Strings and my keyboard (a new Casio PX-S3000) doesn't have a mod wheel. What can I do? I see that Chris Henson from Spitfire uses a Doepfer keyboard with no mod wheel too, and he use a fader controller instead.
What do you think? Maybe is a good idea to add a Korg Nanokontrol for this use? (they are cheap) Will they have enough precision for smooth operation or will the faders be too short?


----------



## d.healey (Aug 1, 2019)

Buy a new keyboard.
Buy an expression pedal.
Buy a breath controller.
Buy some other continuous controlling device.


----------



## Dex (Aug 1, 2019)

I have the same issue and I use a flight joystick I had laying around. It’s definitely not ideal, and I’m also curious about good options. It seems like you can’t just buy a standalone mod wheel/pitch bend controller.


----------



## keepitsimple (Aug 1, 2019)

Are you on iOS?

If so, this should do: https://klevgrand.se/products/weeel


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 1, 2019)

keepitsimple said:


> Are you on iOS?
> 
> If so, this should do: https://klevgrand.se/products/weeel



Along those same lines, when I am throwing down parts on my laptop using a controller without a mod wheel (Qunexus), I have a simple Lemur program that I run on my iPhone, which gives me a pitch wheel, mod wheel and a separate X/Y controller for two other parameters. One nice thing about doing it with Lemur was that I could assign physical behaviors to the pitch and mod wheels so that they respond comparably to hardware versions of the same controllers. Lemur is certainly more expensive than that "weeel" app, but I mention it in case the OP or some other reader already has Lemur, or might like the idea of going further than just pitch and mod wheel control.


----------



## mcpepe (Aug 1, 2019)

keepitsimple said:


> Are you on iOS?
> 
> If so, this should do: https://klevgrand.se/products/weeel


I use an Android phone . Good idea, anyway.


----------



## mcpepe (Aug 1, 2019)

My Casio has 2 knobs. I have not tried them, but I dont think they will work well for this. Anybody use knobs for expression?


----------



## keepitsimple (Aug 1, 2019)

Have you checked this? 






TouchDAW - DAW controller and MIDI utilities for Android™


Android DAW controller and MIDI utilities




www.humatic.de


----------



## unclecheeks (Aug 1, 2019)

The iOS (Lemur or Klegrand Weel) route is probably going to be the most cost effective. Although, touch is never as satisfying as a physical control. If you are looking for a small fader box, check out the UC4 - http://www.faderfox.de/uc4.html

I have one and it's a great piece of portable kit. It is pretty small though.

EDIT: looking at the image of your controller, it looks like you have a decent amount of space above the keys. A Korg Nanokontrol might fit perfectly there. And it's cheap


----------



## storyteller (Aug 1, 2019)

If on OSX, check out Audioswift.






Audioswift - Use Your Trackpad As A MIDI Control Surface (MAC)


https://audioswiftapp.com Looks pretty useful for those who has a trackpad :) Features: Four controller modes: Mixer, Trigger, Scale and XY. User configurable preferences settings. Compatible with several DAWs (see requirements). Compatible with MacBooks, Magic Trackpads 1 and 2. Force...




vi-control.net





If you have an iPad, Touch OSC is another cheaper option to Lemur.

If you are looking for a physical controller, the $50 Behringer XTouchMini has a longer throw fader than the NanoKontrol and can be assigned to two layers (meaning you can toggle the fader to a separate cc with a button push). It also has 8 push+infinity knobs and 16 buttons for other CCs.


----------



## Uiroo (Aug 1, 2019)

I wouldn't recommend the XTouchMini, because you can't use two faders at once.
That would be really annoying to me. I have Modulation, Expression and Main Volume on my nanoKontrol, one fader wouldn't be enough for me.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 1, 2019)

I haven't used an actual modwheel for a couple years now. Any sort of Fader unit can replace that (nanokontrol, palette gear, x-touch, etc.). It's the Pitch Bend that I need a wheel for.


----------



## mcpepe (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks everybody. I will try with the nanokontrol. I don't think I would like to use my phone for this.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 2, 2019)

down vote on the nanokontrol.

my SL88 doesn't have a mod wheel either.

joysticks, yes - but...


----------



## thecomposer10 (Aug 2, 2019)

https://www.nakedboards.org/mc8.html



Problem solved. (and you get seven more faders to assign to other parameters like expression, vibrato, midi volume, etc.)


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 2, 2019)

thecomposer10 said:


> https://www.nakedboards.org/mc8.html
> 
> 
> 
> Problem solved. (and you get seven more faders to assign to other parameters like expression, vibrato, midi volume, etc.)



Do I interpret the forum messages correctly that configuration of the MC-8 must be done online, using their website? If so, what happens when they close up shop and the website goes away? Seems a little too risky to me.


----------



## thecomposer10 (Aug 2, 2019)

WindcryMusic said:


> Do I interpret the forum messages correctly that configuration of the MC-8 must be done online, using their website? If so, what happens when they close up shop and the website goes away? Seems a little too risky to me.



I was concerned about this too, but if you save their web page as an HTML file on your computer, you can (1) access it offline and (2) it doesn't go away even if their website does. I have it saved with my other music files and open it when I need to change the CC settings on the MC-8.


----------



## muk (Aug 2, 2019)

Have no modhweel/pitchbend either, because in my opinion the best keybeds come in digitalpianos, and they don't have these. And I don't miss neither. I'm using the TEC breath controller to program/perform all cc messages. For mixing (subtle volume automation only) I have a fader on the Yamaha cc121. I have a nanokontrol as well, but I never use it.


----------



## Jaap (Aug 2, 2019)

mcpepe said:


> My Casio has 2 knobs. I have not tried them, but I dont think they will work well for this. Anybody use knobs for expression?



Maybe the info in this topic helps to setup the 2 knobs, seems like it's possible to assign or use midi cc with those 2, you have to browse through the topic a bit though. Good luck!









PX-S3000: Question about Knobs


Can I use one of the knobs above the pitchbend wheel on the PX-S3000 as a Modulation wheel (MIDI CC#1) or any other MIDI CC code?




www.casiomusicforums.com


----------



## borisb2 (Aug 2, 2019)

I am using the Nanokontrol studio - bit more expensive but still a fairly cheap option compared to JLCooper etc.. to the extra knobs I assigned all my expression maps in cubase - quite handy.. and the fader are a step up compared to the small nanokontrol


----------



## Denkii (Aug 2, 2019)

If only the SL Mixface wasn't so expensive :(


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 2, 2019)

thecomposer10 said:


> I was concerned about this too, but if you save their web page as an HTML file on your computer, you can (1) access it offline and (2) it doesn't go away even if their website does. I have it saved with my other music files and open it when I need to change the CC settings on the MC-8.



Have you confirmed that it still works when your computer is offline? Just saving the HTML page to your local system doesn't mean that it doesn't include scripts that are calling back to server-side web services or other components to do some of the work. That could continue to work even if the page is stored on your system ... but not if their website goes away or your computer isn't connected to the Internet.

It's just something that might be worth trying ...


----------



## onebitboy (Aug 2, 2019)

WindcryMusic said:


> Have you confirmed that it still works when your computer is offline? Just saving the HTML page to your local system doesn't mean that it doesn't include scripts that are calling back to server-side web services or other components to do some of the work.


They don't use any external scripts or other resources.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 2, 2019)

onebitboy said:


> They don't use any external scripts or other resources.



It appears you are correct, so that's good news. (I just looked at the page source code for myself.)

I wonder what the quality of the faders is?


----------



## Living Fossil (Aug 2, 2019)

Personally, i use a Yamaha Digital Piano as master, which i prefer to masterkeyboards.

However, in addition i have two additional tools:

1) A two octave controller (novation impulse). I use the pitch wheel regularly; its keyboard only gets used occasionally for some articulation changes (transposed down 3 octaves).

2) a midi controller with 8 faders for all controller duties.

The digi-piano is in my desk (i can pull it out and in), the controller on the desk and the Impulse at my left.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Aug 3, 2019)

This might also be of interest since it does midi cc and faders are motorized, plus all the other controls. I don't have experience with this product, but I have one of their small keyboards and like it very much. 

Icon Pro Audio Platform M+


----------



## Robert_G (Aug 3, 2019)

muk said:


> Have no modhweel/pitchbend either, because in my opinion the best keybeds come in digitalpianos, and they don't have these. And I don't miss neither. I'm using the TEC breath controller to program/perform all cc messages. For mixing (subtle volume automation only) I have a fader on the Yamaha cc121. I have a nanokontrol as well, but I never use it.



Same here. I use a high end roland digital piano and dont regret that decision for a second.
However, i also have a Nektar LX 49+ on the side which has all the midi bells and whistles....love the flexibility of having both.


----------



## Peter Stallo (Aug 3, 2019)

I have a mod wheel and pitch wheel and never touch them. I use palette gear sliders because I can assign them to anything and feel real heavy (my mod wheel doesn't) https://palettegear.com/


----------



## Tonezou (Jan 18, 2021)

Peter Stallo said:


> I have a mod wheel and pitch wheel and never touch them. I use palette gear sliders because I can assign them to anything and feel real heavy (my mod wheel doesn't) https://palettegear.com/


I am looking for such sliders with nice feeling too. Do you have more impressions, is it worth it the 120$ for the Slider Module? I like this one, but it would be great if I could find another similar one with smooth heavy feeling for half the cost.


----------

